# Samsung LN40D550 vs LG 42LK550



## LAN_deRf_HA (Nov 28, 2011)

My friend is looking to get one of these two for about the same price, can't seem to advise him either way. They both have good reviews. It's a small space and the Samsung is a more appropriate size and looks snazzier, but the LG is 120 hz for only $10 more. Will the refresh rate even be noticeable?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 28, 2011)

yes it is, but see them in action, the 120/100hz can look juddery in certain instances. 
I have a samsung and love it dearly, personal preferance really as they are the same.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 28, 2011)

the LG 42" LK550 has ISF settings (10 point IRE, CMS, Luminance, Gamma, Color Gamut, Color Temperature, H/V Sharpness, etc) which is great because it will give him more control over calibration.

the Samsung 40" LN40D550 doesn't have any motion interpolation so he might experience judder (stutter) from 3:2 pulldown. I don't know about him but all the television shows and movies I watch are shot at 24 FPS. 

the LG 42" LK550 is the clear winner.


----------

